# What is an Obedience Title Really?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I read this a couple of years ago...I have no idea how old it is, but possible before agility, flyball etc... Or perhaps Obed and Herding were the teams favored events...

I keep a copy of it in my trialing bag....

Next weekend there is a trial 2.5 hours away (that is a 'nearby show' up in my neck of the woods!)....Liberty and I will be there Saturday with bells on...hoping to finish her Rally Excellent title and maybe, just maybe get a leg in Open...:crossfing




What is an Obedience Title, Really?
Sandy Mowry

A title is not just a brag, not just a stepping stone to a higher title, not just an adjunct to competitive scores, a title is a tribute to the dog that bears it, a way to honor the dog, an ultimate memorial. It will remain in the record and in the memory for about as long as anything in the world can remain. And though the dog herself doesn't know or care that her achievements have been noted, a title says many things in the world of humans where such things count.

A title says your dog was intelligent, adaptable, and good-natured. It says your dog loved you enough to do the things that pleased you, however crazy they may have seemed. In addition, a title says that you loved your dog, that you loved to spend time with her because she was a good dog, and that you believed in her enough to give her yet another chance when she failed, and in the end your faith was justified.

A title proves that your dog inspired you to that special relationship, enjoyed by so few, that in a world of disposable creatures, this dog with a title was greatly loved and loved greatly in return. 

And when that dear, short life is over, the title remains as a memorial of the finest kind, the best you can give to a deserving friend. Volumes of praise in one small set of initials after the name. An obedience, or herding title is nothing less than true love and respect, given and recorded permanently.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I LOVE that!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

PS... Good luck next weekend!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I like it*

How do you describe to the uninitiated the relationship you have with your utility dog? This helps do that. What I wouldn't give to do the signal exercise one more time with my old girl who has been gone 2 and a half years. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Those two to three hour drives are a pain*

I made them for a few years. Good luck this weekend. I never trained much the week of a trial. Figured it was good to relax and keep fresh. I always enjoyed the ride home. During warm weather would take the old girl swimming and throw her bumper before we got home. Again good luck


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great share! Thank you!

Wow! Love it! May I share it elsewhere?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww I like that!  Someone sent it to me when Dusty got his first title in 2002, but I don't know how long it was around before that either.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Very nice....good luck with your trials.

Hooch


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> Great share! Thank you!
> 
> Wow! Love it! May I share it elsewhere?



IMO - as long as credit is given to the Author - then share....
That is what I did...


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

how fitting and true, thank you for posting ..Goodluck this weekend.


----------

